# And at his feet they'll cast their golden crowns..



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 1, 2009)

.......


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 1, 2009)

All gorgeous, but i especially like the first and last!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 1, 2009)

Stunning looks, your skin is like magic and I can definitely tell that you've lost weight! 

What's your skincare regime?


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Stunning looks, your skin is like magic and I can definitely tell that you've lost weight! 

What's your skincare regime?_

 
Thanks ladies!

Vintage Aqua, my skincare regimen consist of the Lightful cream cleanser, moisturizer and toner, I also exfoliate w/ Volcanic ash (which is gonna be repromoted soon! Be sure to get your hands on a tub!) and I wear daily SPF which I use Philosophy's "Shelter"


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I love them all..but my favs have to be Naked Honey and the SW one!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 1, 2009)

gorgeous and i have to agree your skin is amazing, thanks so much for the tip,i missed volcanic ash the first time round x


----------



## juicy415 (Jul 1, 2009)

so gorgeezz i love them all


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome looks, I love them all!


----------



## n_c (Jul 1, 2009)

Love all the looks, my absolute fav is the last one.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 1, 2009)

I love them all.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jul 1, 2009)

All of them are beeeautiful!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 1, 2009)

Each & every look is gorgeous but that last one is to die for!!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful looks!!


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 1, 2009)

Missed your FOTDs!  They are all beautiful!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 1, 2009)

wow, so pretty!  i love Brave New Bronze on you =]


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 1, 2009)

lovely looks!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jul 1, 2009)

You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 1, 2009)

All beautiful!! your brows are perfect!


----------



## krijsten (Jul 1, 2009)

beautiful! I love your browsss


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 1, 2009)

ok ur looks effin ROCK!!! and your eyebrows


----------



## claralikesguts (Jul 1, 2009)

i love all of these, i can't pick a favorite. BNB was made for you


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful looks! Love your application skills.


----------



## xobaby89 (Jul 1, 2009)

your brows are perfect


----------



## starrynight0127 (Jul 1, 2009)

flawless! and absolutely gorgeous. What foundation do you use?


----------



## SHEloveMACnGOLD (Jul 1, 2009)

you have my ideal eyebrows !!!


----------



## Brie (Jul 1, 2009)

You always look fabulous!!!!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jul 1, 2009)

I can never get over how amazing all of your looks are! I especially love the first one, gorgeous, but they're all great!


----------



## Sparxx (Jul 1, 2009)

So..... do you think I can borrow your eyebrows?  They´re so defined and PERFECT!

The last lip combo is to DIE for! Great job on all the looks!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeouss!!! How do you get your Solar Bits to work with no fall out!?! I tried used Fix+, but it ended up creasing and looking strange.. Even with a base.. :\


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 1, 2009)

wow wow and wow!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 1, 2009)

Your eyes are amazing! You look so much like a friend of mine I had to look at your profile to see where you were from... love the 3rd one the most! I agree... brave new bronze is the shiznet!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 1, 2009)

wow you are beautiful!!! and all of these looks are beautiful as well!


----------



## Kenna23 (Jul 1, 2009)

aww omg i love all of the looks i was wondering if you could do a tutorial of some of them?

thanks.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 1, 2009)

stunning.. as usual.. I always love seeing your looks.


----------



## A Ro (Jul 2, 2009)

Man, may I have your eyes please?  All very pretty, especially love the first look!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you for all your positive response!

I use Studio fix fluid in NC40 w/ Mineralized loose foundation in Medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laurie- I apply soft ochre all over my eye, and I scoop out a bit of solar bits and put it on my metal pallet, I spray fix plus on the solar bits, and mix it, when I apply it to my eye, it looks like liquid metal. And I don't apply it any higher then my lid because it will crease. Instead I blend it out softly w/ a 217. 

Hope this helps


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 2, 2009)

you are amazing!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 2, 2009)

Fabulous as usual!


----------



## PreciousOne (Jul 2, 2009)

I love the orange one best but all of them are great.


----------



## luvmkup (Jul 2, 2009)

The orange one is my favorite. You're my favorite poster here!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 2, 2009)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-2]_"Hear the trumpets, hear the pipers. One hundred million angels singin'..."


_Darlin' these looks are amazing! You're, most definitely, wearing your MAC ID pendant with pride.

Thanks for sharing with us!  


[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comments


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 2, 2009)

All of your looks are always really gorgeous! 
would luv to see tuts on any of them...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 porfa


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 2, 2009)

I love love love your brows, and these are all beautiful looks.


----------



## ci.italy (Jul 2, 2009)

omg...this is what I call HD beauty.your skin is to die for..!!!


----------



## madnicole (Jul 3, 2009)

it's all your fault....I went online and ordered Brave New Bronze straight after seeing this!
Fantastic looks - love all of them, you are gorgeous!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks you ladies for looking and for the comments! I've honestly not had time for tutorials. They're so time consuming and with my son turning 3 soon, I've been busy trying to plan for his b-day! Hopefully if I get a break, I will try my best to get a tutorial going


----------



## kimmy (Jul 3, 2009)

i like the naked honey look.


----------



## starbucksmocha (Jul 3, 2009)

I love the purple look... I envy your blending skills!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 3, 2009)

You are gorgeous! All looks are fantastic!


----------



## onepinkdiamond (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow....Your collar bones are about as sharp as your skills girlfriend!!! You have slimmed DOWN... good for you! All the more reason to look up to you for inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I'm currently trying to slim down as well)  And of course your looks are all great!


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 5, 2009)

These are beautiful!! I really like the 2nd and 4th ones! You have perfect eyebrows too.. love the shape!!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 6, 2009)

aw thanks everyone! I worked all weekend, and I am now ready for a few days off! Hope everyone had an awesome 4th of july! I'll be posting my look for that day soon


----------



## fintia (Jul 6, 2009)

all of them r gorg!


----------



## kyoto (Jul 6, 2009)

All of these are stunning and your skills are amazing.  Lovin the brows too.


----------



## mpicky (Jul 6, 2009)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 6, 2009)

i love the first purple look best (although all are awesome!)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Susanne (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_ 
*Style Warrior*
-So I am OBSESSED with "Brave New Bronze" lipstick. I love it! 





_

 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 7, 2009)

Your looks are always SO great, and like I've said before inspiring. 

Do you think you'll start doing tutorials sometime? I'd love to get some tips from you.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Your looks are always SO great, and like I've said before inspiring. 

Do you think you'll start doing tutorials sometime? I'd love to get some tips from you._

 
Thank you! Actually my really good friend (and co-worker) suggested we do You Tube tutorials, so maybe we will be able to get to do that soon! She's an awesome artist and one of my personal inspirations and advisors. So Im really hoping we can start that soon. If anything I'll be sure to post em here too.

Thanks again for the kind words and comments


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the looks. And your eyebrows...to die for perfect! I must come up and visit one day and have you do my makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you know I'll be one of your many YouTube subscribers if/once you get your channel up!

I just started using Lightful as of last week and so far I love it--I missed out on that collection the first time around. Finally sampled volcanic ash at update and it's amazing stuff!!


----------



## Distinque (Jul 7, 2009)

oOo please let us know when you start doing tutorials! you'll be a great hit for sure


----------



## .k. (Jul 8, 2009)

how do i get as good as you...lol
love everything!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2009)

lovelovelove the naked honey look most. beautiful looks


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! We're still trying to figure out the YT thing. Thanks for the support


----------



## Melissa_ (Jul 15, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 15, 2009)

Gawjus!! all of them!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 22, 2009)

I love all of your fotd's!


----------



## Stephiiee bby (Jul 23, 2009)

I love the style warriors look! Your brows are perfect!


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2009)

hunny, you look great and i always love your posts..man i cant get over how PERFECT your brows are!! my fave is the last look, im gunna have to buy that lip color, perfect for summer!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 24, 2009)

Stunning. Just stunning.


----------



## joey444 (Jul 26, 2009)

Love them all!!  I Love BNB lipstick as well!!


----------



## nikki (Jul 26, 2009)

Love em all!!!


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 26, 2009)

beautiful looks! I especially LOVE the first, purple is amazing ;D


----------

